
I Like Defaults - crehn
https://rehn.me/posts/i-like-defaults.html
======
ddingus
I have been practicing that for years.

Pays right off proper.

Frankly, a very large number of use cases can be performed very reasonably in
default environments. Doing that takes a reasonable, largely one time,
investment too.

Incremental changes are largely low impact too. Sometimes they aren't, and
that sucks. A customization may make sense.

Every so often, re evaluate default workflows and UX tricks. Maybe losing a
customization makes sense.

Result: At any given time, customizations in play are high value. Great. They
pay off.

At any given time, risk is low, closer to optimal. that pays too.

Finally, overall efficiency, consistency and productivity are all good to
excellent, though rarely peak. That is fine. In the vast majority of cases,
due to cost and risk avoidance delivering better returns than the effort and
cost to maximize performance will, it all ends up a very nice net gain.

------
verisimilitudes
When designing a procedure with default parameters, you should always choose
the parameters based on how the procedure is most likely to be used.

Defaults you usually must change are hardly defaults at all. This does differ
somewhat with tools, though, perhaps.

